# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  compilazione fattura regime contribuenti minimi

## cannava

Sono un consulente informatico, ho la partita Iva in regime dei contribuenti minimi da gennaio di quest'anno. Una società mi ha commissionato un corso, due giorni a settimana per quattro settimane, mi ha detto che mi pagherà complessivamente 640 euro. 
Volevo sapere da voi come devo compilare la fattura? I 640 euro non sono netti, è vero? da questi devo detrarre la rivalsa del 4% e in più un 20% che non so bene cosa sia. Se qualcuno mi può aiutare lo ringrazio anticipatamente.   :Smile:

----------


## CDR

Se lordo o netto dovresti accordarlo tu con chi ti ha commissionato il lavoro. 
In ogni caso il regime fiscale agevolato non prevede l' applicazione della ritenuta d' acconto e dell' iva.
Per cui dovresti fatturare e. 640 + la rivalsa del 4% e indicare in fattura la dicitura: "Operazione non soggetta ad IVA (art. 1, comma 100, Legge 24/12/2007, n. 244) -Regime dei contribuenti minimi"	 
Credo sia corretto.
Qualcun' altro conferma? 
saluti cdr

----------


## Patty76

> Se lordo o netto dovresti accordarlo tu con chi ti ha commissionato il lavoro. 
> In ogni caso il regime fiscale agevolato non prevede l' applicazione della ritenuta d' acconto e dell' iva.
> Per cui dovresti fatturare e. 640 + la rivalsa del 4% e indicare in fattura la dicitura: "Operazione non soggetta ad IVA (art. 1, comma 100, Legge 24/12/2007, n. 244) -Regime dei contribuenti minimi"	 
> Credo sia corretto.
> Qualcun' altro conferma? 
> saluti cdr

  No! Il regime dei minimi è soggetto a ritenuta! E' solo l'iva che non viene versata, e quindi non indicata. La dicitura dell'iva che hai indicato va bene!

----------


## gicri

La Patty ha ragione!

----------


## cannava

Grazie Patty, 
ma la ritenuta d'acconto, il committente me la versa insieme al compenso?
e poi ho già emesso altre due fatture in precedenza senza inserire la ritenuta d'acconto, come devo fare? Grazie

----------


## Lucilla78

La ritenuta d'acconto non viene versata insieme al compenso ma trattenuta. Comunque, le ipotesi di fattura sono le seguenti: 
se 640,00 sono netti 
netto 640,00
rivalsa 4% art.4 DL 28.03.96 n.166 euro 25,60
totale 665,20
ritenuta d'acconto 20% euro -133,12
totale da incassare 532,48 
se 640,00 sono lordi 
netto 769,23
rivalsa 4% art.4 DL 28.03.96 n.166 euro 30,77
totale 800,00
ritenuta d'acconto 20% euro -160,00
totale da incassare 640,00

----------


## missturtle

> Grazie Patty, 
> ma la ritenuta d'acconto, il committente me la versa insieme al compenso?
> e poi ho già emesso altre due fatture in precedenza senza inserire la ritenuta d'acconto, come devo fare? Grazie

  In realtà non sei obbligata ad indicare la ritenuta, il problema semmai nasce per l'importo incassato in più, le hai gia incassate?

----------


## cannava

Di una prima fattura ho già cambiato l'assegno, dell'altra non ancora

----------


## Patty76

> Di una prima fattura ho già cambiato l'assegno, dell'altra non ancora

  L'esposizione della ritenuta in fattura non è obbligatorio. Essenso stato pagato per il totale e con assegno (quindi pagamento tracciabile) io provvederei a versare la ritenuta a nome del cliente sistemando così le cose!

----------


## cannava

Scusa se approfitto ma cosa significa versare la ritenuta a nome del cliente? e poi devo farlo ora oppure successivamente magari quando presenterò la dichiarazione dei redditi?

----------


## Patty76

> Scusa se approfitto ma cosa significa versare la ritenuta a nome del cliente? e poi devo farlo ora oppure successivamente magari quando presenterò la dichiarazione dei redditi?

  Significa che dal momento che la ritenuta la dovrebbe pagare il clinte...ma lui ti ha già pagato il totale della fattura, dovresti fare un modello F/24 per il pagamento della ritenuta a nome del cliente, ma versarla te (visto che i soldi ce li hai già in mano). 
La ritenuta va versata entro il 16 del mese successivo a quello del pagamento. Quindi devi vedere quando hai cambiato l'assegno. Esempio: assegno incassato il 10/03/2008, la ritenuta va pagata entro il 16/04/2008.

----------


## Contabile

Ciao Patty. 
Ricorda che essendo il suo cliente titolare di partita IVA deve "versare" telematicamente........

----------


## Pikkola79

Potrebbe fare un f24 per intermediario con addebito sul proprio c/c.
 Ciao

----------


## Lucilla78

in via del tutto eccezionale la banca può pagare un F24 cartaceo con l'opzione telematica.

----------


## cannava

Quindi ricapitolando la mia situazione...se il committente mi ha detto che per il corso da me svolto l'importo complessivo è di 640 euro non specificando se sono lorde o meno, va bene la fattura così articolata come nel file pdf allegato? Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi ricapitolando la mia situazione...se il committente mi ha detto che per il corso da me svolto l'importo complessivo &#232; di 640 euro non specificando se sono lorde o meno, va bene la fattura cos&#236; articolata come nel file pdf allegato? Grazie

  Beh, formalmente &#232; giusta....

----------


## lucacz

> Grazie Patty, 
> ma la ritenuta d'acconto, il committente me la versa insieme al compenso?
> e poi ho già emesso altre due fatture in precedenza senza inserire la ritenuta d'acconto, come devo fare? Grazie

  Sono fatture emesse nei confronti di privato oppure di imprese o lavoratori autonomi. Nel primo caso la ritenuta non va applicata mentre nel secondo sì.
Ciao

----------


## cannava

Si tratta di scuole di informatica con partita iva

----------


## Clemy

> Potrebbe fare un f24 per intermediario con addebito sul proprio c/c.
>  Ciao

  Avrei dei dubbi a riguardo. Mi chiedo cioè se il tuo suggerimento è attuabile  pur non essendo lui un intermediario in senso stretto e quindi non utilizzando il canale Entratel.

----------


## manuelp

Salve a tutti, innanzitutto vi faccio i complimenti per l'esistenza di questo sito. 
Mi intrometto perché ho dei seri problemi di ignoranza in materia. Sono stato obbligato mio malgrado ad aprire partita IVA (regime minimo) per alcuni lavoretti extra che faccio al di là di quello come dipendente. 
Però non so assolutamente come muovermi. 
Diciamo che fno al 2007 non superando la soglia dei 5000 euro venivo pagato con ritenuta d'acconto. 
Il mio compenso netto era ed è  ancora di 1000 euro, ad esempio. Quindi: *come devo compilare la fattura?* 
Riprendendo l'esempio fatto in queste pagine  _se 640,00 sono netti 
netto 640,00
rivalsa 4% art.4 DL 28.03.96 n.166 euro 25,60
totale 665,20
ritenuta d'acconto 20% euro -133,12
totale da incassare 532,48 
se 640,00 sono lordi 
netto 769,23
rivalsa 4% art.4 DL 28.03.96 n.166 euro 30,77
totale 800,00
ritenuta d'acconto 20% euro -160,00
totale da incassare 640,00_  
non capisco come mai se il compenso concordato è netto (caso 1) io finisco per prendere meno soldi di quanti non ne prendessi prima... 
ci sono poi differenze, mi è sembrato di capire tentando invano di informarmi, se il committente è un privato oppure è un'azienda dotata di partita IVA... 
Grazie in anticipo per l'attenzione

----------


## Pikkola79

> Avrei dei dubbi a riguardo. Mi chiedo cioè se il tuo suggerimento è attuabile  pur non essendo lui un intermediario in senso stretto e quindi non utilizzando il canale Entratel.

  Potrebbe farlo fare al suo consulente, o addebitarselo in conto, effettuando un f24 telematico con addebito inconto, senza necessità di avere entratel.
Ciao

----------


## gibi1970

Mi aggancio qui anche se il problema è diverso... 
In seguito a pagamento avvenuto il 31/03/2007 mi accingo ad emettere 
fattura da contribuente "minimo", quindi senza iva e con il bollo da 
1,81. Trattasi di un servizio di consulenza. 
Se non erro la data fattura non dovrebbe essere successiva alla data 
di *effettuazione* dell'operazione, che in questo caso corrisponde 
(art. 6 DPR 633/72) con la data del pagamento del corrispettivo, cioè 
il 31/03/2007. 
Dunque data fattura = 31/03/2007. 
(correggetemi se sbaglio)   
Ho comprato la marca da bollo da 1,81 euro, che riporta data 
02/04/2008.   
Nessun problema ad attaccare un bollo datato 02/04 su una fattura 
datata 31/03?   
ciao, grazie!   
GB

----------


## danilo sciuto

Beh, se proprio vogliamo essere pignoli, sì. 
Ricordo che la legge iva precisa che "La fattura si ha per emessa all'atto della consegna o spedizione" della stessa.
Quindi non puoi mettere una marca del 2/4 su una fattura emessa il 31/3. 
In ogni caso, mi sembra un errore formale. 
ciao   

> Mi aggancio qui anche se il problema è diverso... 
> In seguito a pagamento avvenuto il 31/03/2007 mi accingo ad emettere 
> fattura da contribuente "minimo", quindi senza iva e con il bollo da 
> 1,81. Trattasi di un servizio di consulenza. 
> Se non erro la data fattura non dovrebbe essere successiva alla data 
> di *effettuazione* dell'operazione, che in questo caso corrisponde 
> (art. 6 DPR 633/72) con la data del pagamento del corrispettivo, cioè 
> il 31/03/2007. 
> Dunque data fattura = 31/03/2007. 
> ...

----------


## gibi1970

> Ricordo che la legge iva precisa che "La fattura si ha per emessa all'atto della consegna o spedizione" della stessa.
> Quindi non puoi mettere una marca del 2/4 su una fattura emessa il 31/3.

  Alla fine ho optato per datare la fattura 02/04/2008, esattamente con la stessa data del bollo, anche se il pagamento è avvenuto per valuta 31/03 (data contabile 27/03).
Trattandosi di contribuente "minimo" non ci sono problemi relativi al versamento dell'IVA... per non parlare del fatto che il contribuente è venuto a conoscenza dell'accredito solo con l'E/C ad inizio aprile... 
grazie, ciao

----------


## manuelp

aggiungo un dubbio. 
se devo comprare qualcosa per il mio lavoro, come me la devo far fare la fattura per poter poi scaricare quel costo?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Mica ho capito la domanda ....   

> aggiungo un dubbio. 
> se devo comprare qualcosa per il mio lavoro, come me la devo far fare la fattura per poter poi scaricare quel costo?

----------


## Patty76

> Salve a tutti, innanzitutto vi faccio i complimenti per l'esistenza di questo sito. 
> Mi intrometto perch&#233; ho dei seri problemi di ignoranza in materia. Sono stato obbligato mio malgrado ad aprire partita IVA (regime minimo) per alcuni lavoretti extra che faccio al di l&#224; di quello come dipendente. 
> Per&#242; non so assolutamente come muovermi. 
> Diciamo che fno al 2007 non superando la soglia dei 5000 euro venivo pagato con ritenuta d'acconto. 
> Il mio compenso netto era ed &#232;  ancora di 1000 euro, ad esempio. Quindi: *come devo compilare la fattura?* 
> Riprendendo l'esempio fatto in queste pagine  _se 640,00 sono netti 
> netto 640,00
> rivalsa 4&#37; art.4 DL 28.03.96 n.166 euro 25,60
> totale 665,20
> ...

  
Ciao. 
1) *Se il tuo compenso NETTO &#232; di 1.000,00 euro vuol dire che a fine fattura il totale da incassare deve essere di 1.000,00 euro.* Con il regime dei minimi non sei soggetto all'iva ma devi considerare la rivalsa inps del 4% (un tuo vantaggio) e la ritenuta d'acconto (un'anticipo sulle tasse che andrai a pagare a fine anno). La differenza che hai notato nel caso in cui il committente sia un privato o un'azienda con partita iva, &#232; che quest'ultima &#232; sostituto d'imposta quindi trattiene il 20% di ritenuta d'acconto (e lo versa mediante F/24 codice 1040 entro il 16 del mese successivo a quello del pagamento della fattura, e a fine anno ti invia la certificazione dei compensi per "certificarti" l'avvenuto pagamento della stessa) mentre il privato non lo &#232;, quindi non devi fare questa trattenuta. 
Per la compilazione di una fattura con importo netto di € 1.000,00 dovrai fare cos&#236;: 
Compenso lordo               1.201,92
Rivalsa inps 4%                   48,08
Totale imponibile             1.250,00
- Ritenuta acconto 20%   - 250,00
Netto a pagare               1.000,00 
Se il committente fosse un privato: 
Compenso lordo                961,54
Rivalsa inps 4%                  38,46
Netto a pagare               1.000,00 
2) *Per quanto riguarda i costi da farti fatturare, la fattura deve essere normale.*
Poniamo che compri della carta per la stampante, la fattura recher&#224; la descrizione della merce che compri la quantit&#224; e il prezzo. Naturalmente ci sar&#224; anche l'iva. Sarai tu (o meglio il tuo commercialista) che al momento della registrazione della fattura, considererai l'iva indetraibile, e quindi andrai ad aumentare il costo del bene per l'importo dell'iva. 
Spero di essere stata chiara! A presto  :Smile:

----------


## manuelp

> Mica ho capito la domanda ....

  domanda malposta a causa della mia ignoranza. chiedo scusa. ho comunque visto che Patty mi ha risposto alla PERFEZIONE!

----------


## manuelp

> Ciao. 
> 1) *Se il tuo compenso NETTO è di 1.000,00 euro vuol dire che a fine fattura il totale da incassare deve essere di 1.000,00 euro.* Con il regime dei minimi non sei soggetto all'iva ma devi considerare la rivalsa inps del 4% (un tuo vantaggio) e la ritenuta d'acconto (un'anticipo sulle tasse che andrai a pagare a fine anno). La differenza che hai notato nel caso in cui il committente sia un privato o un'azienda con partita iva, è che quest'ultima è sostituto d'imposta quindi trattiene il 20% di ritenuta d'acconto (e lo versa mediante F/24 codice 1040 entro il 16 del mese successivo a quello del pagamento della fattura, e a fine anno ti invia la certificazione dei compensi per "certificarti" l'avvenuto pagamento della stessa) mentre il privato non lo è, quindi non devi fare questa trattenuta. 
> Per la compilazione di una fattura con importo netto di  1.000,00 dovrai fare così: 
> Compenso lordo               1.201,92
> Rivalsa inps 4%                   48,08
> Totale imponibile             1.250,00
> - Ritenuta acconto 20%   - 250,00
> Netto a pagare               1.000,00 
> Se il committente fosse un privato: 
> ...

  CHIArissima. Grazie infinite! Unica pecca (naturalmente sto scherzando!) è la citazione del mio commercialista... se sono qui è prporio perché non ce l'ho (e non vorrei averlo) dato che con questo regime mi hanno detto tutti, anche all'agenzia delle entrate, che posso farne a meno. Visto il mio piccolo giro di affari, oltretutto, questi lavoretti extra che faccio per arrotondare (e che mi hanno obbligato ad aprire la partita iva mio malgrado) mi basterebbero solo per pagare lui ; )  
Se non ho capito male, quindi, quando acquisto ad esempio la carta per la mia stampante, la fattura che mi viene fatta è identica a quella che viene fatta a chiunque ha la partita IVA. Sono io che al momento della dichiarazione dei redditi non vado a detrarre l'IVA e considera quella spesa di Euro 100, ad esempio, NON Euro 100-20% ma Euro 100 e basta.  
Se posso ancora approfittare della vostra gentilezza infinita, azzardo a chiedere dei chiarimenti anche in relazione al bollo (credo che poi i dubbi siano QUASI finiti). Ho letto che per le fatture superiori a 77 Euro devo mettere questo bollo da 1,81 Euro
Come funziona? Vado in un tabacchino e chiedo un bollo e poi lo appiccico sopra alla fattura?
Essendo i miei committenti a distanza, da qualche parte ho letto (ma non era spiegato chiaramente) che si può fare il bollo in modo "virtuale"...

----------


## Patty76

> CHIArissima. Grazie infinite! Unica pecca (naturalmente sto scherzando!) è la citazione del mio commercialista... se sono qui è prporio perché non ce l'ho (e non vorrei averlo) dato che con questo regime mi hanno detto tutti, anche all'agenzia delle entrate, che posso farne a meno. Visto il mio piccolo giro di affari, oltretutto, questi lavoretti extra che faccio per arrotondare (e che mi hanno obbligato ad aprire la partita iva mio malgrado) mi basterebbero solo per pagare lui ; )  
> Se non ho capito male, quindi, quando acquisto ad esempio la carta per la mia stampante, la fattura che mi viene fatta è identica a quella che viene fatta a chiunque ha la partita IVA. Sono io che al momento della dichiarazione dei redditi non vado a detrarre l'IVA e considera quella spesa di Euro 100, ad esempio, NON Euro 100-20% ma Euro 100 e basta.  
> Se posso ancora approfittare della vostra gentilezza infinita, azzardo a chiedere dei chiarimenti anche in relazione al bollo (credo che poi i dubbi siano QUASI finiti). Ho letto che per le fatture superiori a 77 Euro devo mettere questo bollo da 1,81 Euro
> Come funziona? Vado in un tabacchino e chiedo un bollo e poi lo appiccico sopra alla fattura?
> Essendo i miei committenti a distanza, da qualche parte ho letto (ma non era spiegato chiaramente) che si può fare il bollo in modo "virtuale"...

  
L'accenno al tuo commercialista era voluto...perchè si capiva perfettamente che non ne avevi!!!!  :Smile:  
Il problema è che il Governo prima, e l'Ade dopo, hanno inventato una campagna contro i commercialisti (per quanto riguarda il regime dei minimi) cantandone le lodi...dicendo che era semplicissimo...che si poteva fare da se....ecc ecc. 
Al dunque però le cose da verificare e monitorare continuamente sono molte....quindi il consiglio, sincero, è di stare veramente attento! Capirei qualcuno che ha quanto meno una base di ragioneria....ma tu dici di essere completamente digiuno in materia fiscale....quindi....stai attento!! 
Per quanto riguarda la tua domanda, sulle fatture di importo superiore alle 77,47 euro va applicato il bollo. Fai attenzione il bollo deve avere la stessa data della fattura e non posteriore! 
Per il bollo assolto in modo virtuale so che bisogna farne richiesta credo all'Ade...ma non so quale sia la procedura. Ma se come dici i clienti sono pochi ti conviene usare il bollo cartaceo, e spedire le fatture ai clienti!

----------


## valutatore

il 20% è la ritenuta di acconto che il sostituto ti trattiene e versa all'erario per conto tuo. La riprenderai in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi. La fattura dovrà contenere anche la dizione " Operazione eseguita ex art.(e metti l'art. dei minimi) Finanziaria 2008" e in più sul documento originale metti bollo da 1.81 e fai la fotocopia per avere la tua copia Sul sito dell'agenzia entrate c'è la guida per i minimi, fanne tesoro. Ciao

----------


## f.p

quindi le fatture superiori a 77 emesse dai minimi devono portare il bollo?? 
E' giusto? 
e se il bollo non l'ho applicato? :EEK!:

----------


## valutatore

dovresti teoricamente rintracciare le vecchie fatture (da 1/1/08) e metterci il bollo (che tra l'altro puoi addebitare anche al cliente come spesa esclusa art. 15).
Ps: se capita un controllo potresti solo incappare in una multa (con verbale per ogni fattura priva di bollo, assai difficile da immaginare), per semplicità lascerei stare per il passato!

----------


## Patty76

> quindi le fatture superiori a 77€ emesse dai minimi devono portare il bollo?? 
> E' giusto? 
> e se il bollo non l'ho applicato?

  Vuol dire che non hai seguito con attenzione il forum...perch&#232; sono settimane che lo diciamo!!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Ma vedo adesso che sei registrata da poco......quindi sicuramente non hai visto le discussioni precedenti! :-(

----------


## f.p

> Vuol dire che non hai seguito con attenzione il forum...perchè sono settimane che lo diciamo!!!!  
> Ma vedo adesso che sei registrata da poco......quindi sicuramente non hai visto le discussioni precedenti! :-(

  in effetti, no! non ho avuto il tempo di leggere anche le discussioni precedenti! sono già interessanti quelle che quotidianamente vengono poste, che leggere anche quelle più "vecchie" richiederebbe davvero troppo tempo! :Smile: 
Vorrà dire che farò affidamento sulla vostra pazienza, se mi capiterà di riproporre un problema che il forum ha già trattato :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!
ciao!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> in effetti, no! non ho avuto il tempo di leggere anche le discussioni precedenti! sono già interessanti quelle che quotidianamente vengono poste, che leggere anche quelle più "vecchie" richiederebbe davvero troppo tempo!
> Vorrà dire che farò affidamento sulla vostra pazienza, se mi capiterà di riproporre un problema che il forum ha già trattato!!!
> ciao!

  Non è la soluzione che condivido ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Potremmo fare un po' di pazienza a turno, no??  :Wink:

----------


## manuelp

> il 20% è la ritenuta di acconto che il sostituto ti trattiene e versa all'erario per conto tuo. La riprenderai in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi. La fattura dovrà contenere anche la dizione " Operazione eseguita ex art.(e metti l'art. dei minimi) Finanziaria 2008" e in più sul documento originale metti bollo da 1.81 e fai la fotocopia per avere la tua copia Sul sito dell'agenzia entrate c'è la guida per i minimi, fanne tesoro. Ciao

  quella guida l'ho vista.. ma non mi aiuta molto perché NON entra nell'operativo. 
Io avrei bisogno di una guida che mi dicesse passo passo quali sono tutti i miei OBBLIGHI e i passaggi che devo fare per arrivare in fondo senza essermi dimenticato nulla (e senza ricorrere al commercialist.a........) 
Prendo comunque per buono il consiglio di PATTY...  
Un ultimo (credo) dubbio avrei per voi. Da quel che ho capito, con partita IVA normale, in caso di acquisti si detrae l'IVA. Con il regime dei minimi l'IVA non si detrae (e fin qui è chiaro). La domanda da perfetto ignorante è: se in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi non posso detrarre l'IVA a mio favore, che senso ha conservare le ricevute delle mie spese?

----------


## Patty76

> quella guida l'ho vista.. ma non mi aiuta molto perché NON entra nell'operativo. 
> Io avrei bisogno di una guida che mi dicesse passo passo quali sono tutti i miei OBBLIGHI e i passaggi che devo fare per arrivare in fondo senza essermi dimenticato nulla (e senza ricorrere al commercialist.a........) 
> Prendo comunque per buono il consiglio di PATTY...  
> Un ultimo (credo) dubbio avrei per voi. Da quel che ho capito, con partita IVA normale, in caso di acquisti si detrae l'IVA. Con il regime dei minimi l'IVA non si detrae (e fin qui è chiaro). La domanda da perfetto ignorante è: se in sede di dichiarazione dei redditi non posso detrarre l'IVA a mio favore, che senso ha conservare le ricevute delle mie spese?

  L'iva non la detrai...ma si aggiunge al costo che hai sostenuto. 
Quindi riprendendo l'esempio dell'acquisto per la carta della stampante per semplificare diciamo che hai speso 100,00 euro + iva totale fattura 120,00 
Il costo per l'acquisto di "cancelleria" per un contribuente normale sarebbe 100,00 per un minimo è 120,00.  
Quindi se hai ricavi per 500,00 la tua base imponibile su cui calcolare le imposte diventa 500 - 120,00 = 380,00

----------


## Patty76

> in effetti, no! non ho avuto il tempo di leggere anche le discussioni precedenti! sono già interessanti quelle che quotidianamente vengono poste, che leggere anche quelle più "vecchie" richiederebbe davvero troppo tempo!
> Vorrà dire che farò affidamento sulla vostra pazienza, se mi capiterà di riproporre un problema che il forum ha già trattato!!!
> ciao!

  Nessuno dice che devi leggerre TUTTE le discussioni precedenti...ci vorrebbe veramente una vita! 
Però c'è una funzione molto utile che si chiama "cerca"...da lì puoi inserire le parole chiave...e cercare l'argomento che ti interessa!  :Wink:

----------


## f.p

grazie per il suggerimento, patty; non mi ero accorta di quella funzione! :Smile: 
touche!! :Smile:

----------


## manuelp

> L'iva non la detrai...ma si aggiunge al costo che hai sostenuto. 
> Quindi riprendendo l'esempio dell'acquisto per la carta della stampante per semplificare diciamo che hai speso 100,00 euro + iva totale fattura 120,00 
> Il costo per l'acquisto di "cancelleria" per un contribuente normale sarebbe 100,00 per un minimo è 120,00.  
> Quindi se hai ricavi per 500,00 la tua base imponibile su cui calcolare le imposte diventa 500 - 120,00 = 380,00

  Patty ti ringrazio tantissimo perché questo genere di spiegazioni fanno proprio al caso mio! 
sto ancora costruendo una "casa senza fondamenta" però piano piano qualche mattoncino in più ce lo sto mettendo. la mia strategia adesso è quella di approfittare della dichiarazioni dei redditi 2007 (avrò solo il CUD da lavoratore dipendente) per prendere contatti personali con qualcuno del mestiere e vedere di farmi dare tutte le dritte del caso

----------


## Patty76

> Patty ti ringrazio tantissimo perché questo genere di spiegazioni fanno proprio al caso mio! 
> sto ancora costruendo una "casa senza fondamenta" però piano piano qualche mattoncino in più ce lo sto mettendo. la mia strategia adesso è quella di approfittare della dichiarazioni dei redditi 2007 (avrò solo il CUD da lavoratore dipendente) per prendere contatti personali con qualcuno del mestiere e vedere di farmi dare tutte le dritte del caso

  Io torno a ripetere che qualcuno competente ti servirebbe! 
Non basta qualche mattoncino per fare una casa!!! 
Rischi molto....specie se costruisci in zona sismica!  :Stick Out Tongue:   
Cmq ora credo che tu abbia in mano più informazioni! Ma proprio perchè hai anche un lavoro come dipendente, nella dichiarazione avrai oneri deducibili, spese mediche, ecc ecc 
Sempre convinto di fare da solo, eh????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## manuelp

> Io torno a ripetere che qualcuno competente ti servirebbe! 
> Non basta qualche mattoncino per fare una casa!!! 
> Rischi molto....specie se costruisci in zona sismica!   
> Cmq ora credo che tu abbia in mano più informazioni! Ma proprio perchè hai anche un lavoro come dipendente, nella dichiarazione avrai oneri deducibili, spese mediche, ecc ecc 
> Sempre convinto di fare da solo, eh????

  no, be' la mia strategia, se così si può chiamare, era quella di andare poi in uno di quei centri tipo caf o patronati per far fare a loro i conti e pagare comunque una piccola cifra al momento della dichiarazione dei redditi (quindi nel 2009..). 
Fino ad allora, da come mi era stato spiegato, correggimi se sbaglio, io avrei solo l'obbligo di CONSERVARE le fatture e basta. 
conseguentemente, una volta imparato a farle per bene, i miei problemi sarebbero finiti... o no? 
Ci sono altri obblighi che adesso mi sfuggono?

----------


## swami

> no, be' la mia strategia, se cos&#236; si pu&#242; chiamare, era quella di andare poi in uno di quei centri tipo caf o patronati per far fare a loro i conti e pagare comunque una piccola cifra al momento della dichiarazione dei redditi (quindi nel 2009..). 
> Fino ad allora, da come mi era stato spiegato, correggimi se sbaglio, io avrei solo l'obbligo di CONSERVARE le fatture e basta. 
> conseguentemente, una volta imparato a farle per bene, i miei problemi sarebbero finiti... o no? 
> Ci sono altri obblighi che adesso mi sfuggono?

  perdonami se mi intrometto ma il risparmio &#232; solo apparente, prima di tutto tra spese pratica, tessera, contributi associativi ecc ecc alla fine paghi "l'associazione" tanto quanto il professionista (sono solo pi&#249; furbi nel far pagare a rate e da diverse parti!  :Embarrassment: ) ... e poi &#232; un po' come voler risparmiare sul medico ... se vai dall'oste di paese magari ti sistema un tendine accavallato ma nn &#232; come essere andato dal dottore  :Big Grin:  ... tornando nel pratico ... prenditi un poco d tempo per andare in qualche studio e fatti fare un preventivo mentre fai 2 parole col titolare dello studio e poi scegli il preventivo o l persona che pi&#249; t aggradano ed anche se ti tieni tutti i documenti a casa fino al 2009 fallo con l'aiuto del professionista che t far&#224; la dichiarazione dei redditi, nel modo in cui ti viene detto da questo e con la possibilit&#224; in qualunque momento d alzare il telefono o di fare un "giretto" in studio per chiarire all'istante qualsiasi dubbio ... ti eviterai errori sanzionati e trascinati per un anno da sistemare la primavera prox  :Wink:  ... poi fa te io dal dentista della mutua nn ci vado ma tanti vanno e si trovano benissimo  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> no, be' la mia strategia, se cos&#236; si pu&#242; chiamare, era quella di andare poi in uno di quei centri tipo caf o patronati per far fare a loro i conti e pagare comunque una piccola cifra al momento della dichiarazione dei redditi (quindi nel 2009..). 
> Fino ad allora, da come mi era stato spiegato, correggimi se sbaglio, io avrei solo l'obbligo di CONSERVARE le fatture e basta. 
> conseguentemente, una volta imparato a farle per bene, i miei problemi sarebbero finiti... o no? 
> Ci sono altri obblighi che adesso mi sfuggono?

  Sono d'accordo con swami. 
Questo regime &#232; apparentemente facile....ma gi&#224; da come lo hanno posto all'inizio rispetto a come &#232; poi venuto fuori gi&#224; c'&#232; un abisso... 
Poi la situazione va monitorata continuamente perch&#232; se sfori anche di un parametro non rientri pi&#249; nel regime...quindi devi fare attenzione ai beni strumentali, eventuali affitto..ecc ecc solo per farti un esempio 
Se non ti accorgi di sforare rischi di dover riversare tutta l'iva che non hai conteggiato sulle fatture emesse...e rimetterci veramente molto... 
Fatti fare dei preventivi...e poi decidi...per il momento non hai scadenze quindi hai tutto il tempo per riflettere. 
Ma tu di dove sei?

----------


## annade

> Sono d'accordo con swami. 
> Questo regime &#232; apparentemente facile....ma gi&#224; da come lo hanno posto all'inizio rispetto a come &#232; poi venuto fuori gi&#224; c'&#232; un abisso... 
> Poi la situazione va monitorata continuamente perch&#232; se sfori anche di un parametro non rientri pi&#249; nel regime...quindi devi fare attenzione ai beni strumentali, eventuali affitto..ecc ecc solo per farti un esempio 
> Se non ti accorgi di sforare rischi di dover riversare tutta l'iva che non hai conteggiato sulle fatture emesse...e rimetterci veramente molto... 
> Fatti fare dei preventivi...e poi decidi...per il momento non hai scadenze quindi hai tutto il tempo per riflettere. 
> Ma tu di dove sei?

  Anche io concordo con Patty Swami, a volte quello che apparentemente pu&#242; sembrare semplice nasconde sempre qualche imprevedibile difficolt&#224;.
Ti consiglio anche io di farti fare dei preventivi da un professionista, non credo che spenderesti molto.... almeno prova.... e alla fine decide cosa ti conviene fare...

----------


## manuelp

> Sono d'accordo con swami. 
> Questo regime &#232; apparentemente facile....ma gi&#224; da come lo hanno posto all'inizio rispetto a come &#232; poi venuto fuori gi&#224; c'&#232; un abisso... 
> Poi la situazione va monitorata continuamente perch&#232; se sfori anche di un parametro non rientri pi&#249; nel regime...quindi devi fare attenzione ai beni strumentali, eventuali affitto..ecc ecc solo per farti un esempio 
> Se non ti accorgi di sforare rischi di dover riversare tutta l'iva che non hai conteggiato sulle fatture emesse...e rimetterci veramente molto... 
> Fatti fare dei preventivi...e poi decidi...per il momento non hai scadenze quindi hai tutto il tempo per riflettere. 
> Ma tu di dove sei?

  sono di Siena.. avete mica qualche "amico" da queste parti ??  :Wink:  
per farmi un'idea, secondo voi un preventivo da prendere in considerazione su quanto si dovrebbe aggirare? 
vi faccio presente che io ho gi&#224; un lavoro come dipendente. La partita IVA l'ho aperta, mio malgrado, perch&#233; faccio piccole collaborazioni extra. Nel 2008 dovrei fattuare non pi&#249; di 8-9 mila euro. Dal 2008, invece, prevedo persino una diminuzione di queste entrate in quanto il mio lavoro "normale" verr&#224; probabilmente trasformato a full-time e di tempo per gli extra ne rester&#224; molto meno... 
Considerate anche questo. Ciao!

----------


## swami

> Considerate anche questo. Ciao!

  senza carte in mano &#232; impossibile fare preventivi e ti spiego xch&#232; ... tu nn puoi "vedere" problematiche che magari ci sono e portano via tempo e risorse ... metti che ti sei dimenticato di dirci che hai 20 immobili in affitto!  :Big Grin:  &#232; solo un esempio ma ti assicuro che c'&#232; gente che chiede preventivi dimenticandosi tante cose che fanno aumentare il lavoro in studio  :Wink:  altra cosa, anche se la posizione &#232; aperta, un buono studio andr&#224; a verificare tutte le pratiche fatte ed &#232; come rifarle o quasi ... pi&#249; tante altre cose che si possono ricavare solo da un incontro  :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> sono di Siena.. avete mica qualche "amico" da queste parti ??  
> per farmi un'idea, secondo voi un preventivo da prendere in considerazione su quanto si dovrebbe aggirare? 
> vi faccio presente che io ho già un lavoro come dipendente. La partita IVA l'ho aperta, mio malgrado, perché faccio piccole collaborazioni extra. Nel 2008 dovrei fattuare non più di 8-9 mila euro. Dal 2008, invece, prevedo persino una diminuzione di queste entrate in quanto il mio lavoro "normale" verrà probabilmente trasformato a full-time e di tempo per gli extra ne resterà molto meno... 
> Considerate anche questo. Ciao!

  
Se sei di Siena....c'è Niccolò che è di Firenze, non è molto distante e ti assicuro che staresti in buone mani... 
Puoi contattarlo in P.M. e spiegargli tutto...sono certa che la cosa si può fare!  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ma ti assicuro che c'è gente che chiede preventivi *dimenticandosi* tante cose che fanno aumentare il lavoro in studio  altra cosa, anche se la posizione è aperta, un buono studio andrà a verificare tutte le pratiche fatte ed è come rifarle o quasi ... più tante altre cose che si possono ricavare solo da un incontro

  Chissà perchè, prima di iniziare il rapporto, le attività del cliente sono sempre le più semplici possibile !! "Guardo, dottore, io non ho casa, lavoro come dipendente ma sto per essere licenziato, sto aprendo la partita iva ma prevedo di fatturare AL MASSIMO 100 euro all'anno".
Poi, dopo che si è pattutito un compenso che un secondo dopo che l'hai proposto ti sei pure pentito e pensi "ma chi me lo fa fare??", vengono fuori una serie di "piccolissime" cose che, se dette prima ..... eh ??   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> Chissà perchè, prima di iniziare il rapporto, le attività del cliente sono sempre le più semplici possibile !! "Guardo, dottore, io non ho casa, lavoro come dipendente ma sto per essere licenziato, sto aprendo la partita iva ma prevedo di fatturare AL MASSIMO 100 euro all'anno".
> Poi, dopo che si è pattutito un compenso che un secondo dopo che l'hai proposto ti sei pure pentito e pensi "ma chi me lo fa fare??", vengono fuori una serie di "piccolissime" cose che, se dette prima ..... eh ??

  All'inizio sono tutti pessimisti.... poi col tempo crescono. Meglio per loro, meglio per noi  :Cool:

----------


## manuelp

> Se sei di Siena....c'&#232; Niccol&#242; che &#232; di Firenze, non &#232; molto distante e ti assicuro che staresti in buone mani... 
> Puoi contattarlo in P.M. e spiegargli tutto...sono certa che la cosa si pu&#242; fare!

  Patty, rispondo a te ma in realt&#224; inglobo anche i post dei tuoi colleghi. 
Vi capisco perfettamente, perch&#233; anche io ho a che fare nel mio campo con persone di quel tipo che fanno delle considerazioni completamente strampalate. 
Il mio problema &#232; sempre quello: non conoscendo la materia non sono neanche in grado di capire davvero se ho altri "problemi".ome dite voi... 
comunque non ho casa e non ho neanche un contratto d'affitto (non vivo, per&#242;, sotto un ponte... &#232; semplicemente intestata ad un altra persona)
lavoro come dipendente part-time (che diventer&#224; full time non so per&#242; fra quando e sinceramente far&#242; di tutto affinch&#233; sia il pi&#249; tardi possibile) ed ho da  20 giorni, ancora inutilizzata, questa partita iva con regime dei minimi per dei lavoretti che ad OGGI stimo in meno di 10000 euro e che dal 2009 saranno ancora pi&#249; bassi visto che il mio lavoro "vero" mi prender&#224; pi&#249; tempo.
Fino al 2007 venivo pagato con ritenuta d'acconto perch&#233; non sforavo il tetto dei 5000 euro. Comunque quello che &#232; successo nel 2007, non dovrebbe interessare... giusto? 
ah dimenticavo. I miei committenti sono due aziende private e un'ente pubblico. Uno dei due privati mi dovr&#224; emettere solo una fattura e basta. Il pubblico, forse due e basta. Con l'altro privato c&#236;+ un rapporto continuativo e sta a me decidere se fatturare mensilmente o trimestralmente. Quindi tirando le somme non far&#242; pi&#249; di 10 fatture all'anno. 
Per quanto riguarda le spese da detrarre, posso metterci qualcosa per il computer, benzina, telefono... ma altro non mi viene.  
ps.
Firenze &#232; vicina ma nn mi &#232; sicuramente comoda da raggiungere  :Frown:  (vorrebbe dire perdere una mezza giornata che non ho.. e un bel po' di benzina). Si potesse fare a distanza...  :Confused:

----------


## swami

> ps.
> Firenze è vicina ma nn mi è sicuramente comoda da raggiungere  (vorrebbe dire perdere una mezza giornata che non ho.. e un bel po' di benzina). Si potesse fare a distanza...

  se tu avessi uno scanner ed una e-mail ...  :Wink:  
OT: le vecchioline dei 730 quest'anno si sono lanciate! hanno dato la mancia al nipote e mi hanno mandato gli scontrini tutti scannerizzati! così nn diventano bianchi col tempo! ci son rimasta male  :Big Grin:  arzille ste nonnine  :Big Grin:

----------


## lex2001

Salve,
sempre sulla fatture come contribuente nel regime dei minimi, mi aggancio con una questione a cui non trovo risposta: nel caso di emissione di una fattura nei confronti di un'associazione culturale, devo inserire la ritenuta d'acconto o meno? 
Grazie mille e complimenti per il forum!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve,
> sempre sulla fatture come contribuente nel regime dei minimi, mi aggancio con una questione a cui non trovo risposta: nel caso di emissione di una fattura nei confronti di un'associazione culturale, devo inserire la ritenuta d'acconto o meno? 
> Grazie mille e complimenti per il forum!

  Affermativo.

----------


## lex2001

Altri tre quesiti di cui non sono riuscito a trovare risposta nelle varie sezioni (chiedo perdono se mi è sfuggito qualcosa! :Wink:  
1- Nel caso invece di una fattura, sempre da contribuente nel regime dei minimi, da fare ad una ditta intracomunitaria, mi pare di capire che non si è soggetti all'iscrizione VIES, vero? ma che questa serva solo in caso di acquisti intra. 
2- Come dev'essere in tal caso compilata? si inserisce la voce "contrib. integrativo del 4%" ma no la ritenuta? 
3- Per addebitare l'imposta di bollo al clinete, in genere, quale dicitura bisogna inserire? ...devo comunque fisicamente mettere anche in questo caso la marca da bollo? 
grazie davvero per il prezioso aiuto!

----------


## Cherie

Mi accodo in questa discussione per non creare doppioni.... 
Stavo facendo un giro nel forum per familiarizzare col regime dei CM
e ho letto alcuni post in cui ci sono esempi di fatturazione che mi hanno confuso le idee... 
La ritenuta d'acconto si calcola sul totale della fattura compreso il contributo integrativo del 4%? Io credevo si facesse così:  
Compenso per consulenza	          1.000,00 
A detrarre ritenuta dacconto 20%       200,00 
Contributo Integrativo 4%	              40,00
                                             ------------------
Netto a pagare		             840,00	 
....
Ho preparato un proforma per un Condominio, ma a questo punto non so se è corretto o meno  :Confused:

----------


## Luca Bi

> Mi accodo in questa discussione per non creare doppioni.... 
> La ritenuta d'acconto si calcola sul totale della fattura compreso il contributo integrativo del 4%? Io credevo si facesse così:  
> Compenso per consulenza	          1.000,00 
> A detrarre ritenuta dacconto 20%       200,00 
> Contributo Integrativo 4%	              40,00
>                                              ------------------
> Netto a pagare		             840,00	 
> ....
> Ho preparato un proforma per un Condominio, ma a questo punto non so se è corretto o meno

  E' corretto, a prescindere dal regime fiscale applicato, il contributo integrativo da riversare non è soggetto a ritenuta d'acconto

----------


## Cherie

Grazie mille!

----------


## Patty76

> Mi accodo in questa discussione per non creare doppioni.... 
> Stavo facendo un giro nel forum per familiarizzare col regime dei CM
> e ho letto alcuni post in cui ci sono esempi di fatturazione che mi hanno confuso le idee... 
> La ritenuta d'acconto si calcola sul totale della fattura compreso il contributo integrativo del 4%? Io credevo si facesse così:  
> Compenso per consulenza	          1.000,00 
> A detrarre ritenuta dacconto 20%       200,00 
> Contributo Integrativo 4%	              40,00
>                                              ------------------
> Netto a pagare		             840,00	 
> ...

  Se hai visto esempi di fatture in cui sul 4% veniva calcolata la ritenuta d'acconto, si trattava del 4% di rivalsa inps e non del contributo integrativo!  :Wink:

----------


## Cherie

Grazie per la precisazione Patty76!
Il mio conteggio, infatti, è relativo al contributo per la Cassa professionale...  :Smile:

----------


## Cherie

eccomi con una nuova domanda in merito alla fatturazione...
scusate se vi sembrerà banale... 
Quando si riceve un acconto in relazione ad una pratica da avviare, 
nella fattura si mette "notula di acconto per _Tipo di attività_"
e poi quando verrà versato il saldo si metterà "notula a saldo per _Tipo di attività_"
è corretto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> eccomi con una nuova domanda in merito alla fatturazione...
> scusate se vi sembrerà banale... 
> Quando si riceve un acconto in relazione ad una pratica da avviare, 
> nella fattura si mette "notula di acconto per _Tipo di attività_"
> e poi quando verrà versato il saldo si metterà "notula a saldo per _Tipo di attività_"
> è corretto?

  Non fa una grinza.  :Wink:

----------

